# Acworth, GA Bud - 9 1/2 Neutered - owner ill



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

"Bud" (short for Budweiser Der Frier Hound) is a 9 1/2 year old
neutered, classic black and tan male German Shepherd with beautiful markings. He has been with the same owner since he left the Breeder at 8 weeks old. 










He is professionally trained with energy of a much younger dog! He is one of the most docile, loving, non-aggressive dogs you could ever encounter. Personality plus who is great with children, adults and other animals. Prefers to be inside but is accustomed to being outdoors some. 

House trained, however does have Perianal fistulas which is currently under control through medication and proper diet.
Up to date with shots through November 2008, therefore current with heart worm and monthly flea/tick meds. Bud is completely house and crate trained and weighs approximately 80 lbs.

I only have personal telephone numbers and do not want to post them on the Internet. Hoping to have an email address to post soon.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Bump for Bud....
Sounds like a great dog.


----------



## maxsmom1229 (Apr 12, 2007)

oh what a face. he sounds like a real sweetie


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Anita is the contact for Bud!


[email protected]


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

Thank you so much Darcy...this boy is gorgeous and could easily fit into many households...fistulas are under control per owner... He does NOT look 9 years old!!!!
pls help
walton


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Any word on this guy????

Is there a dealine we're workng with?


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't have an update. I will direct Walton to the deadline question.


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

Group, I got this from contacts i have in Atlanta...if you can help this boy, please email his owner Anita: [email protected] 
Thanks


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

He reminds Mike and I of my heart dog Titan...


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

*I emailed Anita...below is the info on Bud's situation.*


There is no deadline except that I have recently been diagnosed with a Pulmonary Disease and my immune system is very compromised right now. Bud is shedding and therefore his dander is really bothering me. I took him in from my daughter who can no longer care for him in hopes to find a place for him by now.

Any suggestions or help you can offer would be greatly appreciated because we will not let him go to just anyone. So as for a deadline the sooner the better for my health and speaking of health his seems to be under control. As long as he is in a stress free environment and remains on the Wellness Brand Dog Food, he is doing great! He is such a beautiful, well mannered dog and would be a great companion to anyone. He just needs someone to spend time with him and enjoy loving him as we have for all these years.

Absolutely you can forward his information and my answers along. My daughter had Bud since he was 8 weeks old, her father bought him through a local breeder soon after we divorced. Bud is her child, her baby and this has not been an easy decision for her. My daughter is in the film industry and has just actively begun her career where her job requires her to sometimes work 14-16 hour days but on an average 10-12 hours a day. It is not fair to Bud to be inside too long and so she had to make a decision and that was find a new home for him.

Therefore, I agreed to take him in back at Thanksgiving in hopes to seek out a new home for him. Bud is familiar with me because the first 2 years of college he lived with me and for a year after my daughter graduated from college until 2 years ago. He is smart, loving, very docile, great with people of all ages including children but smaller children might be too stressful for him. He does very well around other dogs and cats he has been around but does not prefer them. He is house broken and crate trained, he enjoys the outdoors but not to be left outside. He is afraid of bad thunder storms but otherwise has no real fears. Loves to sleep, play, go for walks and sit quietly with you when you relax. He does like to sleep either at the foot of the bed or in the bed with you and loves, loves, loves to ride in the car... especially with the windows down!

He is living with me as I mentioned currently in Acworth, GA which is just north of Atlanta. He stays indoors and currently I keep him in a crate which unfortunately is really too small for him but we have adjusted to it and I live in a very small town home and limited to where he can stay.

Many Thanks,

Anita


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Ah, well we'd love to take him (especially since Acworth is all of, oh, 5 minutes from us), but with Cash being a 6 months old puppy who, while he's a great boy, would probably be entirely too stressful for a 9-1/2 year old dog. (Cash is your typical constantly play mode puppy....especially when he gets around another dog).


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

Would you be able to go by an visit him, temp test to give us all your take on him...would love to have someone with GSD experience see him first hand, especially on how he is with other dogs...could help in getting a rescue to commit. Its always hard to go on what the owners say.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I contacted Anita, the woman that has him now, and have some additional information about him as well. I am going to see about going over to meet him first (without Cash) and then meeting in a mutual place.

He enjoys playing with other dogs, including hyper playful ones (he currently plays with her Bichon/Shih Tzu). She said there are times you can tell he just wants the other dog to leave him alone, but he tolerates them. 

I asked her about his perianal fistulas as I have ZERO experience with them and was concerned about a hyper puppy being too stressful for the guy. Unfortunately, because of her illness and limited funds, he hasn't been on any medicine for them for the past 10 months, hasn't been on HW preventative since then, and his shots are overdue.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Yikes! She didn't tell me that.
If we need to come up with contributions towards vetting...let me know.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

You can get Yearly Vaccinations + a Heartworm test for about $70 at a local animal clinic. As for the perianal fistulas....if someone with experience can speak up, I'd greatly appreciate it - especially with a dog who has been off its meds for the past 10 mths.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Yearly vaccinations for a "mature adult" with PFs may not be the best idea.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Hm - well then the least I can do is go and meet this boy (though the owner is making it difficult to do so.....we live less than 5 miles apart, but she's only willing to let me meet him on the weekend mornings....which is when I have prior engagements), but I won't be able to take him in if he can't have annual vaccinations, etc.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

<span style="color: #6666CC">When I worked at a vets office I had a rescue friend come to the vet for this same condtion. The drugs are very exspesive, so we were trying to find a alternitive approuch. The vet at that time suggested Burdock Root, and it helped alot. Here is a great artical on it also.  
</span> 

http://members.tripod.com/~perianal-fistulas/Lisa_EllePerStor.html


Elle has only been treated Homeopathically since January, but was on herbs since October. She has progressed nicely and I belived she will either be pf free in the not too distant future or live very comfortably with her condition.

Elle was born Dec. 24, 1995; her lines are all German. Elle was given to us (a long, long story) in August of 1999.

Elle began Frontline in September of 1999 Normal vaccinations were givne in June of 2000 Rabbies shot was given August 26, 2000 (she threw up 1/2 hour after shot.

As with most dogs before diagnosis, Elle was licking her butt a great deal. I lifted her tail one day and saw two holes and a bloody, raw mess. Elle was diagnosed with pf on August 30, 2000. We went the simpliest route in case it wasn't pf and tried Cyphalexine and a medicated wash. She got worse.

October 2000 - began Betadine wash and put Elle on Cyclosporine. I also switched back to my old vet because I was looking for something natural to help with the pfs. Elle began taking Glycothymoline (to help clease her colon), Burdock Root and Yellowdock tinctures (to aid in waste elimination in her bowels). She takes both twice a day. At the recommendation of Dr. Metcalf, I also added steamed veggies to Elle's diet (with the liquid the veggies are steamed in). Also in October I removed Elle from Frontline.

When first diagnosed, Elle began to have her anal sacs expressed. At first it was pretty bad. She has improved and hasn't had to have the sacs expressed in many months.

November 2000 - Swithed to California Natural Lamb and Rice dry dog food (still including steamed veggies). Chiropractic treatments were added - every two to three weeks.

Elle did improve on the Cyclosporine, but in December, early January, she hit a plateau. I was thinking of trying the tac. when I was introduced to a Homeopathic Vet through a friend of a friend. Now mind you, I live in California and the vet is in Lousiana!

January 2001 - I had a phone consultation with Dr. Sagrera, the Homepathic vet. I was told to remove Elle from the Cyclosporine. I discontinued the Cyclosporine on the 17th and began follwing the advice of Dr. Sagrera. I began giving Elle vitamins immediately (Vit. A, Zinca and Selinium), 2 days later I administered Thuya, 5 days later, Lyssin and about 10 days later Silicia. I also switched Elle from a betadine wash to a Glycothymoline wash.

Elle has since had two more doses of Silicea. I call Dr. Sagrera every 5 to 10 days, depending on the treatment and to find out what treatment is needed next.

The Homeopathic vet treats the whole dog and was interested in Elle's environment (the weather where we live, is Elle inside or outside, when in, where does she lay, what is Elle's personality, etc. Through more carefull observations, I found that Elle had a hot spot on the top of her head and her right back flank.

Elle has had a slight backslide using the homeopathics, which is normal, but did not go back to her initial condition (which was possible). She has bouts of not eating and runny stools, but I am told it is becase of the treatment and after a treatment, it clears right back up. 

Elle is making progress and receive periodic blood tests to monitor her levels and deficiencies. She looks great, is a good weight, has a beautiful coat and is not bothered in the least by her pf. Elle does not lick, there is no puss and no blood. While the pf's are not gone, they are looking much better. Elle has one small hole that opens and closes. She still takes her vitamins and herbs. I added Fish Oil capsules in February. All in all, her anal area looks much healthier then when on Cyclsporine and her body has responded to being off the drug.

I should note that Elle's regular vet is very supportive of the treatment and I love having both vets working on Elle's behalf!

I belive wholeheartedly in the course of treatment I have chosen for Elle and feel so relived to have her off all meds (my pocket book is happy too!). All in all, the Homeopathic route has made a difference.

<span style="color: #6666CC"> I hope this boy can find the help he needs.</span>


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I also found out when it comes to perianal fistulas that if a dog goes off treatment for an extended period of time........it's definitely NOT good (which I guess could be said about most ALL medications).

However, I read in a vet journal and on a few websites that trying to control perianal fistulas with ONLY a diet change and maybe some prednisone does not work :\


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

i Know of two bad perianal fistula cases that have been "cured" through a good diet......actually...ironically...both are on Wellness. 

Very interesting how diet seems to play a major role in this......


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm concerned why/how Bud has been off his medication for 10 months. From what I understand/read Bud is the woman's daughter's dog, and the woman (Anita) got Bud at Thanksgiving of '08.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Maybe he is doing well now without meds (her letter seems to indicate that he is doing well). As I said...i know of two dogs who had severe cases...that once it was under control...were able to go off all meds and were maintained nicely just on a diet of Wellness......

Hoping this is the case....


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I guess we'll find out, but when I spoke to her yesterday via e-mail and asked about his perianal fistulas, she briefly told me she wasn't familiar with them before Bud, and skipped over the questions I asked regarding maintenance, how he's currently doing, etc.

She did say that the reason why Bud wasn't on his medication and up to date on anything with HER was because she couldn't afford it. 

I will be meeting Bud sometime this week.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Yikes! Please keep us posted and thank you for checking on him!!


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

He definitely needs to be away from her if she is crating him all the time. It is sad that she and her daughter don't want him after all of these years.


----------

